# [Steam] ...And Linux For All



## SIGSEGV (Dec 20, 2012)

Steam for Linux Beta Now Available to All

yeah, finally their steam client beta for linux is now available to public.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 20, 2012)

Sweet.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 20, 2012)

just need some tf2 for linux...


----------

